# I drilled a hole through our kitchen cabinet.  What now?



## jason2li (Sep 20, 2008)

I am currently in the process of baby-proofing my house, and in the process, I accidentally drilled a 9/32" hole through one of our kitchen cabinets.

They are part of the original townhouse materials, which are about 10 years old.  They are a light brown finish.

I'm new to the whole do-it-yourself thing, but I'm slowly learning (with messups, of course).  But I was wondering what the best option for me is.

Do I:

Get a little sticker to cover the hole, and hope it matches?
Get in contact with the homeowners association to get a replacement door  (would they even still make it)?
Putty it, and try to paint it to match?
Other...

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## hondadrv24 (Sep 20, 2008)

not sure what to tell you to do to fix it but someone on here should.  I can tell you that the totlocks you are installing work fabulous.  I put them on my kitchen cupboards about 2 months ago and love them.


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 21, 2008)

The only thing which will look OK is a wax crayon filler stick. Go to the local hardware store or lumber yard and bring a door to match the color.
It may show a bit, but other than reskining the cabinet, this is the way to go.


----------



## jason2li (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank you both so much for your fast responses.  I'll run up to Home Depot today to pick up the filler stick!


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome Jason:
I would try to find out the original cabinet maker and try to buy a new door to match the old.
That failing I would use a plastic wood filler with the wax crayon mentioned by InspectorD to make it match.
Glenn


----------

